# Advice please!



## 111482 (Apr 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if passengers have to wear seatbelts in the back of the motorhome? Have a 5 berth-er! with only 2 seats with fitted seatbelts!!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't believe that some of the more knowledgable members have not aswered this question yet. :roll: 
It is my understanding that it is not at the moment illegal to carry unbelted passengers in the rear of a motorhome but that after May 2009, IF there are already some belted seats in the back, then no more people can be carried than there are seat belts.
I believe this to be true of motorhomes built after 1988.
I hope this information is correct but do check before acting upon it.
Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry-I should of course have added that even if it is not illegal I most certainly would not carry unrestrained people in the rear of my van.
I suspect that if using a 5 berther some of the passengers would be children which makes it even more of a no-no.
Paul


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi it is my understanding that forward facing seats need belts and rear facing / side facing do not.In new vans (from 2007) all travel seats must have belts. 8) 
terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's law yet or not that the only people who can travel are those that have a properly belted seat. I know that manufacturers now have to formally declare how many proper, belted seats there are in a van (new vans have labels showing the number) and that is (or will be) the maximum number that can travel in the van. 

Andy

Edit for PS
There is an argument that says that manufacturers should be banned from providing more berths than proper seats in a van. It could be considered to be tempting people into travelling unsafely and possibly illegally. In the light of that it would seem irresponsible for a converter to offer such vans for sale. 
SDA


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Take a look at the Beginners Guides :: here ::, under "How many people / pets".

Gerald


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi

Have a look at this thread. It is recent, and Gaspode posts some of the legal information.

Tim

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-44030-seat.html+belts


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Two points

1. I consider all of my family, not just some of them, to be extremely valuable and would never consider transporting them without the maximum possible safety - seat belts often do a poor job in a collision but they are far better than no seat belt.

2. Would your passengers be insured if carried in a seat without seat belts? My insurance company asked me how many seat the MH had WITH seat belts. No request was made for seats without seat belts.

Why risk the lives of friends and family!!!!!!


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

My insurance required details of seatbelts, ie how many seats with seatbelts. and only passengers wearing seatbelts are covered. Cue scenario:-rear travel seat(s), passenger, be it a family member, friend, whoever is unbelted, maybe sharp braking or a collision resulting in injury with a compensation claim on your insurance. The liability rests with the insured driver. Do not take risks.
viator


----------



## 111482 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies- just to clarify, as a mother of 2 teenagers who no longer think its cool to come on hols with us and as a registered staff nurse - no I would not put my family, or anyone else at risk in anyway- the post was purely for information as I was new to the world of Motorhomes.


----------

